# Muzzleloader Question (powder)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I hunt with a CVA Wolf 50 cal and have always used 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and a 240 gr hornady sabot with it and i get GREAT groups at 100 yds . Heres is my dilemna........my son who is a small guy (100 lbs at most) has been offered a CVA Wolf to use for muzzleloader season to try to get his first deer...........the guys who owns it SAYS it kicks like a mule with 100 grains of pyrodex (mine doesnt) and that he would only load ONE 50 grain pellet in it for my son to use it............my question is this ............with a 240 gr sabot will the 50 cal have ANY knockdown power out to say 50-75 yds only using 50 grains of powder in it ?? ive never shot under 100 grains in mine and my dad uses 80 grains in his ML .........i just dont want my son to use this gun with ONLY 50 grains of powder in it and not have enough knockdown power.........what do you guys think ???


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

You could let your son use your gun and you could use the borrowed one. I'm not real familiar with the CVA Wolf. I have several ML, one of which is a CVA Magnum Eclipse. It is not a break action and I found that I had to put some weight in the stock to balance it out. When I did this, I noticed a great reduction in recoil.

To add, my buddy shoots an NEF Huntsman ML with the 44/240 Hornady sabots (great bullet I might add) with 75gr of Pyrodex. I personally have shot one deer at 70 yards with clear pass through. Not sure about 50 gr though. It might be splitting hairs, but you may want to pick up a pack of the 30gr pellets. You may have more options with 30gr increments.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get one of the slip on recoil pads made by Sims, Limbsaver brand. I put one on my Benelli this year and it easily knocked out half the recoil. I was quite impressed.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a TC muzzleloader the manual gives a bunch of loads TC recommends none of their loads used less than 100 grains of pyrodex.I also looked on the Hodgdon site it says that the 50 grain load should be used for small game for big game they recommend 100 grains.I would call Hodgdon at 1-913-362-9455 or www.hodgdon.com to see what they recommend, the web site has youth load info for shot guns and rifles mabey they can help you with a load for a muzzleloader.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would reduce the powder to 70-80 grains and reduce the bullet weight to 200 gr., 200 shockwave, 195 Barnes or Knight Redhots, These bullets expand well. Reducing bullet weight really helps reduce recoil.

That should provide a low fairly low recoil and effective 75 yds of good deer killing power


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a little checking.

Approx numbers

80 gr powder, 200 gr bullet, 1500-1600 FPS, 1100 Ft lbs muzzle, 830 ft lbs 75 yds

80 gr powder, 240 gr bullet, 1450-1550 FPS, 1200 Ft lbs muzzle, 930 ft lbs 75 yds.

I would not go any less than these loads in powder.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Go get some round balls will still kill deer with less recoil,I remember when you could only get round balls or maxi balls(and yes ppl killed deer with them back then)


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS guys for ALL of the good info and tips........i think i WILL start him out with 80 grains and maybe try some round balls.........or a lighter saboted bullet...........he should be able to handle it...........he shoots a 20 ga mossberg 500 pump during gun season and has NO problem with it .


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I've seen pics of your boy he's not much smaller than me so he could handle it I think....
I've shot plenty of muzzleloaders in my time and never had one kick more than a 20ga. Maybe your friends a sissy   Tell me how it does btw b/c my buddy wants a muzzleloader and walmart has a CVA for $100 good luck!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

You could try the round ball tactic, but I have had a lot of trouble shooting them out of my 1:28" twist in-lines. I experimented a while back with my Knight American Knight 50cal with No.11 primers and found that with 100gr, I could not get a sub 8 inch group. When I backed it down to 75gr of powder it tightened up to around 4 inch groups. 

I did a search and found this:
http://www.migunowners.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-33054.html

One person's comment was similar to my experience. Reduce the charge for round ball.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I've got a wolf. I shoot 100 gr pyro with a 265 gr ballette[ skirted round ball w/ hollow base]. I get 2" groups at 100 yds and the recoil is very manageable. My son [the 145lb rail] loves to shoot it after getting punished by a 20 ga shotgun. Give your son a couple of shots with it to get him used to the push. I think he'll handle it ok.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i have a cva wolf.. 100 grain with shock wave super glide sabots 250 gr. shoots like a dream,, i was told i can increase the powder by 50 gr, since its a magnum barrel making it shoot 150 gr, im wondering how many yards im good for


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> i have a cva wolf.. 100 grain with shock wave super glide sabots 250 gr. shoots like a dream,, i was told i can increase the powder by 50 gr, since its a magnum barrel making it shoot 150 gr, im wondering how many yards im good for



you CAN shoot 150 gr in the wolf........but the barrel will get dirty alot faster (maybe 2 shots and you will be swabbing the barrel)............i didnt see much difference in the distance of my shots to be honest and the shots didnt hold as good of a group using 150 gr as when i used 100 gr !!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thats good to know... i think i will just stay with th 100 gr, it works fine.. thanks


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i took my son out christmas day and he shot the WOLF ..........i ended up packing 100 grains in it and he shot a nice 3 shot group with it........he said he enjoys shooting it more then his 20 ga ..........im pretty confident that he will take a deer if he sees one in range !! [email protected] 

THANKS AGAIN guys for the advice !!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Blackhorn 209 is a new powder and its great. Blows away the pyrodex and triple 7 powder. Its loose but it makes up for anything you gain with pellets. No swabbing between shots. Extremely clean. I used it with Barnes TMZ bullets. Go down easy and shoot great.


----------

